# Kyb Agx



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

does anyone know where i can find a good price on KYB AGX's for a 95 200sx?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

http://www.nopionline.com is one that comes to mind


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

http://www.coximport.com/agx/apps.html

Best price for a set of 4 that I have seen. $370


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

The Gimp said:


> *http://www.coximport.com/agx/apps.html
> 
> Best price for a set of 4 that I have seen. $370 *



This is almost the best price and fastest shipping you will find.. 
go for it..

I ordered Tuesday and had Thursday


----------



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

Nopi has them for 462.24 + shipping for all four. 

also do you think i should go with B13 struts for the front?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

www.p-s-t.com $389 shipped..


----------



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

thats a good price. how reliable are they?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

go to www.groupbuycenter.com . There's a guy there that sells them for either 370 or 390 (I think it's 370) and you get free shipping. That's where I got mine and I was very happy.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here u go: http://www.groupbuycenter.com/buy.aspx?id=10536

95-99 Sentra: $370 with free shipping
95-99 200sx: $370 with free shipping


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

hey how hard is it to install springs and shocks on your own? Do I need some kind of spring compressor or something? Im about to ready to order these, but want to know if ill be able to get them on myself.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yes get a spring compressor and you will need impact wrench... (I needed it anyway ) it was pretty quick and painless


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yes, I recommend air tools. I did the springs/shocks on my own w/o the use of air tools and I'll share a little story. Before I did my setup, I bought some spring compressors ($29 or so for 2 compressors @ discount auto), I also got a 15" 1/2drive breaker bar and a 17mm socket for the lower bolts, and I went to Nissan ahead of time to get a brand new set of nuts and bolts (I wanted to start with all new parts) (BTW, I have all the part numbers for the nuts and bolts).

I was able to remove the front system rather painlessly using the breaker bar for the lower bolts, however, the breaker bar was unable to remove the lower bolts from the rear. I ended up using a hacksaw to cut the lower bolts off of the rear shocks b/c they were locked tight.

To reomve everything, undo the 17mm Lower bolts an the 3 nuts (2 in the rear) that hold on the mount up top. After removing the entire assembly, the spring will remain compressed within the shock and mount. Put on the spring compressor and tichten the spring down so it doesn't snap back. Undo the top nut and the top mount will come off.

about the impact wrench: earlier this year, I helped Nak1 do his Tien coilovers. He had access to a shop with air tools (including an air powered spring compressor). The impact wrench took off every bolt with very little effort (even the rear), which is something I should have done when I did my setup.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Yea My dad has a bunch of air tools, so that should be good there. Probably have to roll up to discount and grab some compressors. Alright thanks fellas. And as always thanks for the detailed reply 97Ga.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

about 1.5-2.0 hrs work depending on the breaks you need......for all 4, then do a quick alignment for another 1.0, well that's the time i took my slacking self off...........


----------



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

thanks for all the help. i think im going with group buy center. what do you think about getting B13 struts for the front and B14 for the back?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Nismo20SER said:


> * what do you think about getting B13 struts for the front and B14 for the back? *


 That'll do just fine, I went through the same seller and he did that for me. With the B13 front and B14 back, it still works out to be the same price.


----------



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

thanks 1997 youve been a lot of help.


----------

